# Broke networking, but everything looks fine...

## Gentoo4Work

I ran into an issue while installing nvidia drivers for X (which I later found to be well-documented).  The long story short is that after re-installing the kernel and rebooting my networking is working but getting hung up somewhere.  I didn't actually do anything differently with the kernel; I was getting an error from nvidia that it couldn't identify the kernel headers, so I thought that maybe re-emerging gentoo-sources would pull them in as well.  I ran make && make modules_install, copied, etc., just to be on the safe side.

Some things I've noticed...

1) modules for the card load correctly, and I can ping and get a response from the gateway

2) I can't emerge anything

3) my system sets itself to the hardware clock despite my conf.d/clock settings

4) ifconfig now shows eth0 as having an ipv6 address in addition to ipv4, which it didn't before

5) device-mapper is giving me a "link to device-mapper already exists" message at boot again... not sure if that is supposed to happen or not

The emerge error I'm getting looks something like this:

Notice: [Errno -2] Name or service not known

...

>> starting retry x of x with...

>> Checking server timestamp....

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(544)

----------

## poly_poly-man

what does your /etc/resolv.conf look like?

----------

## Gentoo4Work

That's one of the odd things.  At first it was blank, just had a comment at the top that it had been (re)generated by net scripts.  I added the nameservers back in myself, and they've stayed there after both restart of the network daemon and rebooting of the computer.

----------

## poly_poly-man

you can ping the nameserver you have listed in there?

----------

## Gentoo4Work

Looking at the firewall logs, it appears that I'm successfully hitting them, and they're sending a response, but for some reason it isn't registering on the machine... and the machine keeps trying to hit some host for some reason.  It almost seems like a firewall problem rather than a host problem, but it's on the same vlan as my windows workstation, which is working fine, so I don't know what's going on.  :Confused: 

----------

## Gentoo4Work

What happened is this.  I installed Gentoo from a live Funtoo environment.  My reasons for doing so were that I'd already set up the Funtoo environment to understand and manipulate my GPT/EFI jfs-formatted mpt2sas RAID10's, which I wanted to use for /usr and /var on my new gentoo install, and I don't know of a LiveCD that would understand a setup like that.

The problem is that Funtoo syncs to the hardware clock, and mine was off by about +12 hours throughout the install (I didn't stick with Funtoo long enough to bother to fix the BIOS clock).  Since I was in a Funtoo environment I just dl'd the gentoo tarballs and disregarded the fact that I couldn't set the time during install (big mistake).  So I built the whole environment, all stamped sometime in the future, and rebooted...

Gentoo booted back to the future, and I didn't understand the ramifications of the "the superblock on this drive was set way in the future" message, so I just plugged ahead, and proceeded to pull in kernel headers, etc., for the nvidia build.  When the nvidia build broke because of the corrupt drivers, I attributed it to mis-setting a USE flag, instead of bothering to spend the 30 seconds googling to find out that 190 is broken with later kernels.  So I rebuilt system and then world, now using the twice screwed localtime, and rebooted again.

I'm not sure why, but maybe the /boot differential was causing the system to set its clock to the HW clock during boot, despite my conf.d/clock settings.  In any case, I *think* that the system only *thought* my networking was broken because the packet headers were giving the wrong time.  I read 'message header corrupt [operation timed out]' as meaning that I wasn't getting a response from the server, when in fact I was.  The machine just thought it was getting a response from the future, and disregarded it as garbage.

I fixed the HW clock, but still don't have networking on Gentoo.  And now that I've fixed the hardware clock, my funtoo networking doesn't want to work either... same story as Gentoo: it connects to the server, waits for a response, decides the response is bad.

Watching the traffic on ASDM, I know that the traffic is going through... though I'm logging all kinds of bizarre things, like SYN timeouts.  No idea how I'm going to fix this one.

----------

## the.root

Hey, just wanted to say i was getting the same error as you on one of my machines, actually i think it was rsync.c (543),  but the rest was the same when trying to do an emerge --sync. Turns out my routing table was hosed on the machine, simple fix! Not sure if it'll help you any, but maybe..

----------

